# Costs of setting up in Madrid



## white.tony (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Guys

New to this website and have been offered a two week training course with an in-company English language training firm. The training is also an assessment period and if I 'pass' the two weeks I will be offered a job with the company.

Now it seems that the most likely location will be Madrid (I was hoping for the north coast but there you go) and was wondering about set up costs in Madrid.

If I get shared but reasonably decent accomodation, getting a NIE etc what would be a reasonable amount of money to set aside for set up costs? I know its a 'how long is a piece of string' question.

Also, if I were making approx. €1,100 p/month in Madrid how would I be faring financially?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would make sure that you get an employment contract before you get yourself in too deeply, so you'll need an NIE number and a social security number, which dont cost much (under 50€) but are fiddly to get. Maybe stay in a hostal before you put down roots/money????? I guess once thats sorted, the first thing would be an apartment/house. For that you'll need to be prepared to pay a deposit - generally the minimum will be one months rental - sometimes its more depending on how much the owners trust tenants. . Then you need a good buffer to hold you afloat if things dont pan out. 

€1,100 ? Is that before or after tax and stoppages??? If its after then you should just about manage if its just you and you're not going too wild. If its before stoppages or you have dependants, then it could be a bit of a struggle??? But indeed, how long is that piece of string???? A good rule of thumb is could you manage on £1,100 in the UK?


Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Some good advice given there by Jojo. 
- Don't commit yourself to anything until you have a firm and legal contract. AND when you have got a contract check the terms very carefully.
- Is the 1'100 your gross or take-home sum? - either way, it is more than the current Spanish average, but it will still be a push to live on this sum in the capital. It will be largely down to what standard of accomodation you will be happy with and how far you are willing to travel in order to get to work.

I think that the 2 weeks you have should be spent fact-finding : Living costs, rental costs, transport costs etc... and - If you are offered a permenant job - you can then decide if the salary is something that you can live on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

white.tony said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New to this website and have been offered a two week training course with an in-company English language training firm. The training is also an assessment period and if I 'pass' the two weeks I will be offered a job with the company.
> 
> ...


1,100€ sounds like a typical teacher's salary to me. I can't really give you reliable info about living in Madrid, but my estimation is that you could probably do it - just, a lot depending on accommodation and the price you can rent for. It would be tight though and you need to check it out by visiting supermarkets, markets and asking people about their electric/ gas bills when you're here. Personally I wouldn't get a car if you're in Madrid. Parking is difficult and likely to be expensive. Second hand cars aren't cheap either.
Setting up costs - again the most expensive is going to be accomodation 'cos you're probably be asked for 1 if not 2 months deposit. Then you'll need a travel card and ...
The NIE is only 16€ at the moment.
What's the name of the English language training firm??


----------



## white.tony (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry Ive been distracted by this and that for a while. The language company is Grupo Vaughan. Any feedback on this company?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

white.tony said:


> Sorry Ive been distracted by this and that for a while. The language company is Grupo Vaughan. Any feedback on this company?


that was a long distraction!!

did you take the course & pass?

if you have a look at our 'FAQs & useful info' thread you'll find a section about teaching English in Spain & istr that there are some discussions about this company - I have no personal experience of them

you need to be aware that the rules regarding registering as resident here in Spain have changed dramatically since you first posted - now, in order to do so you need to provide proof of income & healthcare provision

if the company is giving you a proper work contract then you should be able register (as long as they pay enough) - if not, then you won't

again, if you look through the FAQ thread you'll find links to the new regulations & discussions on the subject


----------



## elferretero85 (Oct 2, 2012)

I know ppl that worked for Vaughan and I got a job for them but gave it up as I didn't like their system or what a friend of mine told me.

They change staff every 2 weeks and they only employ you for 11 months and don't renew your contract and thats the reason they are always hiring.

If 11months to a year is what you are after then that is great and I wish you all the best, I hope you enjoy Madrid I thought it was the best City I have ever been too!!


----------

